# WNEU Security Assistant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security GUARD and Security OFFICER seem to be out of fashion at WNEU, but hey, it's a job that can open a door or give you that extra few years after retirement OR be a nice career. ANYTHING can be a nice career if you allow it to be.*

*Security Assistant (Full-time)*
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/26/2016

Application Due:
08/25/2016

Type:
Full Time

Security Assistant (Full-time)

(Weekdays, Evenings, Weekends, Special Events)

Reporting to the Security Coordinator, duties of this position include staffing the Alumni Healthful Living Center Information and Control desks, performing building patrols, and limited supervision of student assistants. Strong interpersonal skills are imperative. Security experience and CPR certification preferred. Candidates need a valid driver's license. A background check on all applicants will be conducted. This position offers a competitive salary and great work environment. Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse and dependent children.

Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,700 students, including 2,550 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.

Send cover letter, resume and the names and telephone numbers of three references to Donna Martin, Employment Associate, Western New England University, 1215 Wilbraham Road, Springfield, MA 01119. Electronic submissions are encouraged and may be sent to [email protected]. Application deadline is August 25, 2016.
Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Donna Martin
Human Resources
Western New England University
1215 Wilbraham Road
Springfield, MA 01119-2684

Email Address:
[email protected]
WN


----------

